# Game Time - Programma televisivo sui videogiochi



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Novembre 2012)

Qualcuno lo guarda? Veramente ben fatto

Da un'idea di Roberto Buffa e con regia di Max Pozzi: GameTime è l'unica trasmissione televisiva in Italia interamente dedicato al mondo dei videogame. In onda ogni domenica alle 23.45 su AXN (canale 120 di SKY). In replica il sabato successivo all'1.40 e poi la domenica alle 0.50 su AXN Sci-Fi (canale 133 di SKY). Gametime è anche su VERO canale 55 del DTT (Digitale Terrestre), ogni sabato alle 0.45 con replica la domenica mattina alle 11. Conducono: Roberto Buffa e Raffaele Cinquegrana. 
Ogni settimana mettono le puntate sulla loro pagina youtube
Eccovi una puntata

GAMETIME - YouTube


----------

